# Wife bicurios ?!



## Arun (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everybody ,need some insight ,vr happily married couple last 15 yrs ,have good active sex life ,two kids ,both working ,
Honestly its my fantasy and urge which started all this ,i openly told my wife i like to watch my wife with other women 
She was very upset initially 
I never brought up this issue for some time
But our love making not much affected
She used to like porn
Initially she was litl reserved about lesbi porn,but later she started enjoying mansturbating and feeling happy while i watched her mansturbating 
I was happy and never urged asked if she wanted jus enjoyed the flow
But one of her female freinds had gone to pattaya and told all about sleaze and strip shows in pattaya
My wife insisted on holiday to pattaya
V visited walking street 
She never goes out without bra or panty
But in walking street to my pleasent surprise no bra or panty
I was hurrying back to hotel
She insisted to watch female strip tease 
She was jus so involved in watching nude
By the time v came her ***** was totally wet 
Donno wat to say 
Ur comments guys !


----------

